# Globecast World TV has new mux on IA8



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

11780 H
SR 29000

Last evening it had a promo and a couple of ISP type streams.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Keep us updated John...

Any more channels now or how many in total?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Uno

So, when are you installing your new dish to get it? :lol: !rolling


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I strongly doubt it 

Maybe let them put some more content there first.. and make sure it stays FTA also maybe.. (if i am still in the hobby or alive by then)


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

But it's a good way to pick up IA8 on a motorized unit... already did that!


----------

